# Snow Ridge 2/1/13



## Cornhead (Feb 1, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: * 2/1/13

*Resort or Ski Area: * Snow Ridge, Turin, NY

*Conditions: * POWDER!

*Trip Report: * 
We were trying to decide between Platty or Hunter, I then noticed Snow Ridge was calling for 13" overnight. We left Binghamton on our 150 mile journey at 6:00. It began to snow when we hit the Throughway.  Visibility was pretty bad, you couldn't see the tailights of the semis untill you were right on top of them. An SUV slide into the median from the Westbound lane. We arrive unscathed an hour before opening, 9:00. They were plowing the parking lot when we arrived. The 4x4 was spinning its wheels in the mud left over from the thaw and rain. They got creative and used a groomer to help out.


Snow Ridge is a funky place, cool paper lamps in the lodge.



Snow Ridge may only have 500ft of vertical, but it skies a lot bigger, nice pitch, zero run-out. Slow lifts too, but the rides are quick, 5 minutes.







We skied all day, many, many, runs, even after it was cut up, it still skied great. We got our tickets for $15 with our Greek Peak passes, so a day's full of powder turns for $45 including gas, best day of my season so far.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Snow Ridge 3/1/13*

Nice pictures,.powder is Amsterdam, amazing, I especially like the date ot March my birthday month.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Nice pictures,.powder is Amsterdam, amazing, I especially like the date ot March my birthday month.



Yeah, brain fart, oh well, I was tired from driving and skiing powder all day! Looking forward to skiing Platty with you on Sunday!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Snow Ridge 3/1/13*



Cornhead said:


> Yeah, brain fart, oh well, I was tired from driving and skiing powder all day! Looking forward to skiing Platty with you on Sunday!



Totally understandable. I have to write 2013 on each month of my Calendar at work so I write the correct date down on packing slips for the office.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2013)

Glad u got it Corny !! the Ridge is a special place , the vert is always in your face and Don the head lifty  has been there for centuries and them damn paper Japanese lanterns are a real WTF :smash:


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 2, 2013)

Is this the place near the Tug off of Rt. 12?


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol they do get hammered with lake effect shit they are right in the middle of the generally main belt lol..

I always liked SR...It really does have a nice feel to it....I can go there for 15 bucks because my season pass at lab has that reciprocal deal...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2013)

Bene the Ridge is off 12D and is ON the Tug ,great placei 

 I can ski free there on wednesdays asa reciprocal deal on a season pass which was also free   on an over 65   deal

great deal i get 3 mtns for free  and in onemoreyr a couple more too


----------



## Conrad (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, a good amount of snow there. Hopefully some of it makes it over to New England.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 2, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Wow, a good amount of snow there. Hopefully some of it makes it over to New England.



It was all LES, about a foot, one of the perks of living in NYS. LES has been known to travel as far as Jay, even MRG. Glad I got a freshies fix, it may be awhile till I get my next.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 2, 2013)

One lonely guy on the chair- I love it. Haven't seen pow like that since December 27.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 3, 2013)

way to get after the good stuff. Hope everyone gets at least one good powder day this season. still waiting for mine.


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2013)

i fixed the date. nice report!


----------

